# 'MISHAPS' BY EMT BLAMED IN BX. DEATH



## MMiz (Mar 28, 2005)

* 'MISHAPS' BY EMT BLAMED IN BX. DEATH*

March 28, 2005 --  A Bronx woman's family claims she died because she had a heart attack en route to the hospital because EMTs had a series of mishaps — including running out of oxygen.

Kacahie Roopa, 57, died after a first 911 call was ignored, and a second one had to be made, her family charges in court documents filed at Bronx Supreme Court.

EMTs on the ambulance that finally did arrive, failed to carry her down an inside set of stairs, then ran out of oxygen, and waited for another ambulance to arrive with more oxygen before taking their patient to St. Barnabas Hospital, the family charges. Roopa died two days later. 

*[Read More!]*


----------



## coloradoemt (Mar 29, 2005)

Well because I was not there I will only say... It is very easy to point fingers and hire a lawyer...


----------



## rescuecpt (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, it's FDNY (or one of their contracts).  I'm not surprised by the accusation that they made her walk - prolly did (sorry Alex, but you know it's true).


----------



## emtal233 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Mar 29 2005, 11:28 AM
> * Well, it's FDNY (or one of their contracts).  I'm not surprised by the accusation that they made her walk - prolly did (sorry Alex, but you know it's true). *


  Yes unfortunatly some ems providers do take the easy way out over here. Yes Erika I know it's true, and you kow that's not my style...


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Mar 29, 2005)

> *Well, it's FDNY (or one of their contracts). I'm not surprised by the accusation that they made her walk - prolly did (sorry Alex, but you know it's true). *



We have a nurse on our dept. an ER nurse at that, and we responded to chest pain in a 34 y/o female. Her comment "shes only 34, she can walk down the stairs"    um.. yea.. riiiiight. Build up those muscles lil girl we're carrying her.


----------



## Phridae (Mar 29, 2005)

The only time I can ever think of this happening is we had a pt who had chest pain and SOB. I'm looking at her, and she's blue around the lips.  The medic that was with us made her walk to the cot. I couldn't understand why. She did end up dying about a week later. Her walking to the cot probably didnt help the matter but I'm a firm believer that if you're going to die, you're going to die.


----------



## rescuecpt (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtal233+Mar 29 2005, 11:48 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emtal233 @ Mar 29 2005, 11:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@Mar 29 2005, 11:28 AM
> * Well, it's FDNY (or one of their contracts). I'm not surprised by the accusation that they made her walk - prolly did (sorry Alex, but you know it's true). *


Yes unfortunatly some ems providers do take the easy way out over here. Yes Erika I know it's true, and you kow that's not my style...  [/b][/quote]
 I know, you're the bestest (after Medic03 of course but only because he would try to beat me up if I said otherwise and I know you won't).


----------



## Firechic (Mar 30, 2005)

I just have to ask.....How much did this patient weigh?
No, cardiac patients shouldn't exert any energy when c/o SOB & CP; however....
I (and my back) have been noticing that my patients are growing heavier and fatter by the years. Usually 300+ pounds.
Would they have been safer if they called for an engine company or two to assist with lifting her down the stairs?


----------



## Jon (Mar 30, 2005)

In clinical not that long ago, one of the "local" city units brought in a code. This was the first code I'd ever seen actually WORKED 1000% coming through the ED doors. Oh, and they had used amiodrone instead of lido (NEVER seen it used in the city until then).

In the ED, tried internal pacemaker, tried everything. No luck.

The story we found out later was that the guy had been complaining of Chest Pain, and his wife called 911. Classic MI symptoms, Pt. in TOTAL denial, eventually talked into going to get checked out. they say they'll carry him out. He flat out refuses - "I'm not that sick...Let me get my shoes" Stands up off the couch, drops to floor in full arrest.

Remember, sometimes our patients refuse to be carried, because they feel it would embarass them. We need to try to make them.

Also, like Firechic said - don't hesitate to call for assistance to get the Pt. out of the house.

Jon


----------

